# Death of a Sensei



## Lucy Rhombus (Mar 27, 2002)

The grandmaster of the karate style I study (my sensei's sensei) died on Monday.  I believe he was 76, and was suffering from heart problems.  From what I heard, he was living pretty much in poverty on Okinawa, and now his wife has no one to take care of her.  Students from my school are donating money tohis wife, which is a nice gesture.  Anyway, it's a depressing week in our dojo.


----------



## tunetigress (Mar 27, 2002)

Lucy, I am very sorry to hear of the passing of your GM.  Perhaps you would post his biographical info in recognition of him etc as there may be others in the MA world who might wish to honour his name.


----------



## Lucy Rhombus (Mar 27, 2002)

Thank you, Tunetigress!  You can read about Sensei Odo here:

http://DaisenseiOdo.tripod.com/

There's an announcement of his death on this site as well as an address where condolences can be sent.

Sensei Odo founded the Ryukyu Hon Kenpo Kobujutsu Federation.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Mar 27, 2002)

When someone in the arts passes on to the next level it is always a sad time. When a grandmaster passes so much is lost and a huge void is created and it sometimes takes many other lifetimes to fill. We can but try to live up to the standards and to carry on the teachings in a way the reflects the best of his teachings.
 with the deepest respect 'May He rest in Peace"
 :asian: 
Shadow


----------



## tunetigress (Mar 28, 2002)

Lucy, thank-you for your prompt posting.  I enjoyed learning about your style and the Daisensei.  Again, my condolences.


----------



## Lucy Rhombus (Mar 28, 2002)

Thanks for all your kind thoughts, everyone!


----------



## sundog1966 (Mar 30, 2002)

Being a member of the IKKF I am saddened to hear of GM Odo's death. For more information visit: www.ikkf.org


----------



## Lucy Rhombus (Apr 4, 2002)

Thanks for the link, Sundog!  I hadn't seen it.

This past Monday we had a special class in memory of Sensei Odo.  Everyone in the dojo was invited, both adults and kids.  We did some warmups and kata, and then the Sensei made offerings to Sensei Odo...water, sake, salt, three sheets of white paper, black incense, and rice.  It was very nice.


----------

